# iFrame wird im IE immer kleiner



## 00d4vid (7. Oktober 2009)

Hallo,
ich habe ein kleines Problem mit einem iFrame in Internet Explorer.
Dem iFrame ist eine feste Größe zugewiesen (habe es allerdings auch schon mit width="100%" versucht).
Wenn man nun im IE die Seite mit dem iFrame lädt, dann im iFrame auf einen Link klickt, der als Target _self hat und dann noch ein paar weitere Links anklickt, die sich innerhalb des iFrames öffnen, so wird das iFrame immer schmaler.

Ich kann mir das ganze nicht so ganz erklären.
Ist das ein bekannter Bug oder mache eventuell ich irgendetwas falsch?


----------



## Maik (7. Oktober 2009)

Hi,

ohne dieses Phänomen live gesehen zu haben, lässt sich zu seiner Ursache nichts sagen. Also poste bitte mal den Link.

mfg Maik


----------



## Maik (7. Oktober 2009)

00d4vid | PN hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> hier der Link:
> http://www.***.de/***
> ...


Ist die Seite hier nicht für die Öffentlichkeit bestimmt?

Im aktuellen IE8 und seinem Vorgänger IE7 wird der iFrame nicht kleiner, demnach redest du wohl vom betagten IE6.

Tatverdächtig kommt mir da dieses Script vor, das in den einzelnen  iFrame-Seiten eingebunden ist.

```
<script type="text/javascript">
        function resizeMe(that) {
            window.resizeTo(document.body.scrollWidth, document.body.scrollHeight + 30);
        }
        window.attachEvent("onload", function() {window.setTimeout("resizeMe()", 100);}); 
    </script>
```


mfg Maik


----------



## 00d4vid (8. Oktober 2009)

Schonmal danke.
Allerdings habe ich den aktuellsten Internet Explorer drauf und bei mir wird das iFrame kleiner.


----------



## Maik (8. Oktober 2009)

Seltsam, im IE8 kann ich keine Verkleinerung des iFrames registrieren.






mfg Maik


----------

